# How Long?



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

How long is it till the fry start actually start swimming around after they hatch cause ive been waiting for mine to start swimming in my tank and nothing at all. They will try once or twice but thats it


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Noone has an answer? What the heck? Hollywood help me out here?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

It varies. In my cases I've seen them hatch then they stay in the rocks for up to 3 days then start to swim around. Are yours hatched or still in egg form???? Let me know when you changed the water last, when they were laid, and how many days has it been if you don't mind. Thanks!!


----------

